# What are the "tumors" in 1 Samuel 5 and 6?



## Marrow Man

The scholarly consensus seems to be a plague like the bubonic plague (the description, the mention of mice/rats, etc. seems to fit). The KJV uses an older spelling of hemorrhoids. Any other thoughts? Please list them below.


----------



## Stomata leontôn

Lymphoma.


----------



## Theognome

Simple- they were a painful, debilitating problem that the Philistines could only attribute to the presence of the Ark and thus to the wrath of God.

It can be fun to hypothesize on such things (like Paul's thorn in the flesh and such) but it can also be quite dangerous; possibly leading to anything from interpretive maximalism to full blown division over 'mere words'.

Theognome


----------



## MrMerlin777

Some scholars have hinted at elephantiasis.

The Scriptures simply don't say and frankly it's not so important to know exactly what they were, just that the Philistines were stricken with them, and that it was God's doing.


----------



## Zenas

Liberals.


----------



## py3ak

It was plainly something you could make images of, which seems to suggest a fairly discrete appearance.


----------



## Marrow Man

Zenas said:


> Liberals.





I'm sorry, my friend, but I think you're mistaken. Those aren't liberals you're thinking of; those are rats.


----------



## Skyler

I suggest genetic mutation.

That would explain some of the weirder statues with multiple appendages.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Zenas said:


> Liberals.





Good one.


----------



## Brian Withnell

“The secret things belong to the Lord our God, but the things revealed belong to us and to our sons forever, that we may observe all the words of this law." Deut 29:29

If God doesn't tell us, we not only don't know, but we should refrain from speculation.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

Gesenius and Baumgartner (HAL) agree:

Gesenius:
טְחוֹרִים m. pl. tumours of the anus, hæmorrhoidal mariscœ, protruding from the anus (see טָחַר), protruding through tenesmus in voiding. 1 Sam. 6:11, 17; and Deu. 28:27; 1 Sa. 5:6, 9.

HAL: 

טְחֹרִים: טחר, Bauer-L. Heb. 468z; tantum pl.; JArm.tg טְחוֹרִין, Syr. also ṭe/ṭuḥāra haemorrhoids: טְחֹרֵי, טְחֹרֵיהֶם: ulcers of the anus haemorrhoids 1S 611.17


----------



## Pilgrim72

Perhaps they were cancerous hemorrhoids brought on by the bubonic plague... 
...or something else.

But I like "Liberals". Good answer.


----------



## Parsifal23

I alway thought it was the bubonic plague it'd be funny if it was hemorrhoids.


----------



## Rich Koster

Isn't liberals almost a synonym for hemorrhoids ?????


----------



## PresbyDane

you guy are funny


----------



## tcalbrecht

It's not a tumor!


----------



## Parsifal23

tcalbrecht said:


> It's not a tumor!



 well this devolved quicklly


----------



## jambo

Parsifal23 said:


> I alway thought it was the bubonic plague it'd be funny if it was hemorrhoids.



If it was hemorrhoids, I'm sure they weren't laughing.


----------



## Parsifal23

jambo said:


> Parsifal23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I alway thought it was the bubonic plague it'd be funny if it was hemorrhoids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was hemorrhoids, I'm sure they weren't laughing.
Click to expand...


I am sure it wasnt funny but I just cant see how someone could die from hemorrhoids.


----------



## VictorBravo

Parsifal23 said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parsifal23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I alway thought it was the bubonic plague it'd be funny if it was hemorrhoids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was hemorrhoids, I'm sure they weren't laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it wasnt funny but I just cant see how someone could die from hemorrhoids.
Click to expand...



Well, if they were really big, or even worse, an intestinal prolapse, it could be pretty bad.

I like the Gesinius derivation too. The image of bronzing them is remarkably strange and yet plausible. People were pretty weird and earthy in those parts.


----------



## DonP

A hemorrhoid is not a tumor, but they may have not known the dif or had a word specifically for what is was God gave them. 

But wouldn't that hurt to bronze a hemorrhoid?


----------



## doulos

Context seems to indicate that it was in fact hemorrhoids (AV-emerods). Consider 1 Sam. 5:9 "And it was so, that, after they had carried it about, the hand of the LORD was against the city with a very great destruction: and he smote the men of the city, both small and great, and they had emerods *in their secret parts*." 

Also, I don't read where it mentions that anyone died from the "emerods". God smote the men of the city that they died but it wasn't a result of the "emerods". 

12 And the men that died not were smitten with the emerods: and the cry of the city went up to heaven.


----------



## DonP

doulos said:


> Context seems to indicate that it was in fact hemorrhoids (AV-emerods). Consider 1 Sam. 5:9 "And it was so, that, after they had carried it about, the hand of the LORD was against the city with a very great destruction: and he smote the men of the city, both small and great, and they had emerods *in their secret parts*."
> 
> Also, I don't read where it mentions that anyone died from the "emerods". God smote the men of the city that they died but it wasn't a result of the "emerods".
> 
> 12 And the men that died not were smitten with the emerods: and the cry of the city went up to heaven.



hey welcome to the PB 
Good thoughts.


----------



## doulos

PeaceMaker said:


> hey welcome to the PB
> Good thoughts.



Thank you! I've been reading and enjoying the posts for several weeks. 
Finally decided to jump in!


----------

